# The new guy



## JustPlainJim (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello, folks. (boy, it'd be nice to have a part of the forum just for introductions. ^_^;; )

The name's Jim (if you couldn't tell by the screen name. By night, I am Captain Obvious!)

Since this is the BHM/FFA part of he forums, I though I'd start here. I've got he "B" and the "M" parts down, and I've been called "H" by a couple women but... bit of low self-esteem keeps me from seeing it, if it's there.

I've been an FA for a pretty short time... only the past two years have I been really into big women (though before that I think I had a subconsious attraction thing. >_>; )

Sorry, but this is kinda stream-of-consiousness. Lateat night and medications are funking with my head (Benadryl. I love alergy season >>; ).

Might as well describe myself, eh? Aside from the FA/BHM stuff.

Well, I'm 24, born and raised in the midwest. Still going to college and getting my Master's Degree in Computer science in... *looks at watch* ... 6 months? Hopfully. Got my Bachelors in '04 and already have a job lined up, thanks to a nice internship and a really great boss.

I'll spare you most of my personal history becuase there's... well... a lot of it. Suffice to say I've been a big kid all my life (still feel like a 'kid' sometimes)... and thanks to certain females in my family, I know where I get some of my FA-ness and my little pervertedness. ^_^

I'm a nerd. And a geek, a dork, and about everyting else that goes along with it (though I think my glasses make me look smexier). Anime, video games, RPGs, and a wealth of knowledge of all these TV shows and physics that can't work in the real world. 

I'm a bit of an artist, though it's mostly a hobby. I'll only share the link to my first art page here, since I don't know how people will react to my other one. http://archammer2.deviantart.com
Let me know what you think. ^_^

I'm about 6'3", and last time I was weighed, I was 350 lbs. Though, that was several years ago and... well... things don't fit like they used to. I probably weight more now. >>;;;
Actually, I'm trying to lose a bit of weight. Mostly just becuase I HATE buying new pants! Though, I've learned to like the way I look (thanks to a now-former girlfriend who's a FFA). Sometimes, I need a bit of a reminder that some women like big guys (thus, why I'm here), but... I like being me. ^_^

Woo, I'm sure you all didn't need that kinda of self-exploration. XP

Anyway, hoping to find some friends (even better if I can find some friends around my area)... have some fun. And enjoy the company of some crazy people. ^_^


----------



## missaf (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome welcome from a geeky geek herself 

You sound incredibly handsome and on your way to a life of success. Welcome to the boards, and enjoy your stay!

Oh, and PM me your other art, I love art!


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks... ^_^
Gotta love the geeks... For we shall crush the non-geeks with our insanely detailed knowledge of sci-fi and comic books and rule them with an iron fist!! (pardon my odd sense of humor. ^_^ )

Handsome.. Maybe. Successful? Maybe. I'm getting paid for doing what I love, so... yeah. ^_^

My other art? I'll warn you that it's kinda out there sometimes (some people wouldn't call it "art" ^_^; )


----------



## missaf (Jun 4, 2006)

There's nothing more noble than loving what you do, and finding the love in everything you do 



JustPlainJim said:


> Thanks... ^_^
> Gotta love the geeks... For we shall crush the non-geeks with our insanely detailed knowledge of sci-fi and comic books and rule them with an iron fist!! (pardon my odd sense of humor. ^_^ )
> 
> Handsome.. Maybe. Successful? Maybe. I'm getting paid for doing what I love, so... yeah. ^_^
> ...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya...
welcome to the forums. I do feel funny saying that since I'm a newbie myself...hehe But, still, welcome. 
And we all know that geeks rule...doy.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 4, 2006)

This is very true... however, as much as I know that I should love everything in life... becuase life is so very very short... ... I simply cannot find the love in cleaning my toilet. And dental work. And watching Keanu Reeves try to act. Okay, maybe the dental work part.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 4, 2006)

Heheh... You're older than I am around here, PrettyKitty. ^_^
Thanks a lot!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2006)

By the way, cool artwork.


----------



## nathanb (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, I did my undergrad in computer science! Nice to meet another boolean brother. (Now who's the bigger nerd!)


----------



## missaf (Jun 5, 2006)

Computer geeks ftw


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum kiddo, take your shoes off and stay awhile. Glad you join us here.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't feel bad, I am a newbie here too but the people are very nice from what I have seen.


----------



## missaf (Jun 5, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Don't feel bad, I am a newbie here too but the people are very nice from what I have seen.



yes yes, we're very nice until we get hungry


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 5, 2006)

everybody gets hungry, just as long as I don't end up rootbeer floatless.


----------



## Melian (Jun 5, 2006)

Aw, poor Keanu....it's not nice to mock the handicapped 

If you have time, PM me a link to that mysterious other art; I'm curious.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 6, 2006)

PrettyKitty:
Thanks! ^_^

nathanb:
I'm working on some AI and neural netowrks right now... so... I scoff at you and your so-called "Boolean logic"! Scoff, scoff, scoff! XP

Ladyrose1952:
Ahh... Feels good. ^_^ Can I take my pants off, too? XD

snuggletiger:
Aye... Everyone's being quite nice to me so far. ^^

missaf:
Hehehe... Yes, a hungry woman can be a scary thing. *refuses to comment on vorepelia* ^^;

Melian:
"I know Kung Fu" "No... You don't, Mr. Reeves"
And sure. ^_^;;

By the by, I have a few pics of myself taken... a couple weeks ago? if anyone wants to see 'em. (and if I can turn a few ladies on, all teh better. X3 )


----------



## missaf (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm so vanilla, I had to look up what vore is. :doh:


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 6, 2006)

*laughs* Don't feel bad. Remember, I hang around with some really weird people (becuase... well... I am a really wierd person. ^_^;; )


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 10, 2006)

Posting some pictures because... well...
1) I think the adies around here would appriciate them and
2) I need a good ego boost every now and again. X3

My kid brother took these pics of me a couple weeks ago. For an artist friend that wanted pics of "plus-sized male models"... I'm still a bit sefl-consious about my weight (and it doesn't help that my mom's weird about weight) so... I tried to stay covered as best I could. ^_^;
(( Yes, in true geek fashion, I'm wearing a hawaiian shirt over a Zelda t-shirt. XP ))

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9439.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9441.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9442.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9445.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9448.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9449.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/JustPlainJim/jimpics/100_9453.jpg

.. most all the rest of the pics would turn me into the next "Star Wars Kid" XD

Please. Be honest. ^_^


----------



## missaf (Jun 11, 2006)

Truly awesome pics, it's nice to see some that show expressions, not just bellies! Kudos to you for posting them!


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks, missaf. ^_^ So, does this mean I count as a "BHM" now?

Hehehe... Wow, I never thought I'd say this but "The eyes are up here". XD I'm more than just a belly. ^_^


----------



## missaf (Jun 11, 2006)

Fat is a state of mind first


----------



## Kiki (Jun 11, 2006)

You are really hot, Jim. You most certainly count as a BHM with an extra serving of the 'H'. And it's nice to see just normal pics with clothes on (and your face in them). Don't get me wrong, I drool over the belly shots just as much as anyone else (I'm only human after all!) but when a guys as good looking as you, as well as having a good body, it's a real treat to see the whole package. (That said, I did enjoy the belly peeking out from under the t-shirt! Yum yum!) Thank you thank you thank you :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiki: *blushing* Thank you. Hehe. Extra servings of "H"? Now, you're just flattering me... and it's working. 

I know what you mean as far as "normal" pics go. In my "less than pure" moments, I kinda go through certain sites, idling thinking "Hmm, naked boobs... naked boobs... naked ass... naked boobs.. TIGHT SWEATER! SEXY LIRBARIAN!!" *ponces*
You get desensitzed to certain things after a while... ^_^

Hehehe... You're tempting me to start taking more pics. Though, it'd be nice if I didn't have to rely on my kid brother to be my cameraman. >_>;;
And a bit of a confession... I have more pics... But I didn't post them becuase they show even more of my belly peeking out, and I'm still a bit self-consious. ^^; Plus, I was trying to get some actiony-shots for the artist I was modeling for, and I was swining around my lightsaber. ^_^;;

(( "Swining around my lightsaber" ... if that isn't a euphamism, I don't know what is. ^_^ ))


----------



## Kiki (Jun 12, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Kiki: *blushing* Thank you. Hehe. Extra servings of "H"? Now, you're just flattering me... and it's working.
> 
> I know what you mean as far as "normal" pics go. In my "less than pure" moments, I kinda go through certain sites, idling thinking "Hmm, naked boobs... naked boobs... naked ass... naked boobs.. TIGHT SWEATER! SEXY LIRBARIAN!!" *ponces*
> You get desensitzed to certain things after a while... ^_^
> ...



Its certainly true that less is often more when it comes to sexiness. And when I meet a guy for the first time, he's not usually naked (or am I just going to the wrong places?!) and part of the sexiness is imagining peeling off the t-shirt or ripping open the buttons on his shirt. *drools* Now swinging around your lightsaber - that really is too forward!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey nice to "meet" ya. from a fellow anime/videogame/sci-fi fan! Hope everyone treats your right!


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 13, 2006)

Kiki:
Well, I'd hope that when you first meet a guy, he's not naked... at least get dinner out of him first. 
Time to show my dork side... The Ferengi on Star Trek thought that putting clothes on women was "The ultimate in perversion... tempting males to _un_-clothe them!" As perverted as they were... I think they're right. ;
*laughs* Oh, so many inuendoes when I have my lightsaber. XP You want to touch it, don't you? Hold it, feel it... *laughs*

MsGreenLantern:
So far, everyone around here's been really great! Already making some good friends and finding some great people. ^_^ Lovely comunity...
As an aside... Green Lantern has to my fave DC Comic character. Maybe becuase back in the Hal Jordan days (before he went nuts), his powers were only limited by his imagination... and Yellow, which didn't make a lick of sense to me.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 14, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Kiki:
> Well, I'd hope that when you first meet a guy, he's not naked... at least get dinner out of him first.
> Time to show my dork side... The Ferengi on Star Trek thought that putting clothes on women was "The ultimate in perversion... tempting males to _un_-clothe them!" As perverted as they were... I think they're right. ;
> *laughs* Oh, so many inuendoes when I have my lightsaber. XP You want to touch it, don't you? Hold it, feel it... *laughs*


If you look at most nudists/naturists, they're the most unsexy bunch of people because they're constantly naked. I know they're not doing it to be sexy (which is just as well) but there's definitely something in the 'reveal', especially when it's just the two of you in private. The Ferengi are right. As for your lightsaber, I dunno...that thing looks dangerous! *lol*


----------



## Kiki (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, and any chance of some more pics? :smitten:


----------



## Dutchgut (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for introducing yourself and posting the fine pictures of yourself. I enjoyed the art work on your website. I get the impression that you are finding what you want here -- women who are convinced that you are handsome. I hope that you will also find other things here that you want and that you will continue to feel welcome. Best wishes to you as you complete the work for your masters. Congratulations on the job that you have lined up.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 14, 2006)

Dutchgut said:


> Thanks for introducing yourself and posting the fine pictures of yourself. I enjoyed the art work on your website. I get the impression that you are finding what you want here -- women who are convinced that you are handsome. I hope that you will also find other things here that you want and that you will continue to feel welcome. Best wishes to you as you complete the work for your masters. Congratulations on the job that you have lined up.



Thanks. ^_^
And I'm glad you like my work. I'm not pro, but... meh. It's fun. ^^

Honestly, yeah. I found what I was looking for in several respects. That I'm not as hideous as I've sometimes convinced myself. That there are women that would go so far as to use the words "sexy" or "hot". More impostantly, I've made some friends here. ^_^

Thanks for the well wishes and such. ^_^


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 14, 2006)

Kiki said:


> If you look at most nudists/naturists, they're the most unsexy bunch of people because they're constantly naked. I know they're not doing it to be sexy (which is just as well) but there's definitely something in the 'reveal', especially when it's just the two of you in private. The Ferengi are right. As for your lightsaber, I dunno...that thing looks dangerous! *lol*



XP This takes me back. Right after I built my saber, my girlfriend (at the time) and I were making inuendoes half the night. 

As for "more pics", well... I'm still kinda leery about posting pics of myself (and was going to blur my face out of those photos before too long) ... PM me or IM me and I might be tempted into sending a couple pics of myself... Which reminds me that I need to get some new ones.


----------



## Dutchgut (Jun 14, 2006)

"Hideous" would not seem to be the right word to describe you. I think that the other persons who have reacted to your post would agree with me that you should seek among the antonyms of "hideous" if you want to describe your appearance. It is my impression that this is a new idea for you, and it may take some weeks or months to get used to it. It would be of help to you if you could keep frequent contact with this Board while you are becoming accustomed to believing that there are numerous people of both sexes who find your figure pleasing.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 14, 2006)

missaf said:


> Truly awesome pics, it's nice to see some that show expressions, not just bellies! Kudos to you for posting them!



Now, now, some of us don't have anyone to hold the camera. Makes it hard to get anything but cloeups and bust shots, y'know. 

That said, nice to have you aboard, Jim!

Yours truly,

The friendly,

Wanderer


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 14, 2006)

Dutchgut: Thank you. I admit, I come by the forums at least once a day. It's... a bit jarring to find women that find me sexy. I'm still not quite used to it (though it helps that my last girlfriend was an FFA. ^_^ ) I'm definitely sticking around.

Wanderer:
Tell me about it. You know how long it took me to get my brother tied down long enough to get those pics?  And I felt so uncomfortable around him. >_< But, in all the pics I take solo, there's either the mirror or it looks like I'm hunch-backed, trying to fit all of me in the shot.

That said, THANKS! =D


----------



## mouse (Jun 15, 2006)

Cuuuuuute.
More pictures by pm you say?
Here I go...


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 15, 2006)

*pokes Mouse*
Replied to your little PM, dear. XP


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Wanderer:
> Tell me about it. You know how long it took me to get my brother tied down long enough to get those pics?  And I felt so uncomfortable around him. >_< But, in all the pics I take solo, there's either the mirror or it looks like I'm hunch-backed, trying to fit all of me in the shot.
> 
> That said, THANKS! =D



<laugh> Tell me about it! The best solo pics I have are face-only, since I'm stuck using my little laptop camera. Natural light works best, so I took them outside. Problem is, if I angle the camera to look at my belly, the keyboard's in the way! Throw in the fact that a Vaio A-series isn't exactly easy to hold on to, and, well... given a choice between getting a good picture or keeping my computer in one piece, I think I'll keep the computer.

Yours truly,

The smiling,

Wanderer


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 16, 2006)

Hehe. And I thought just having my digital camera was bad enough (it sucks at indoor shots) Best thing I can tell you is to spring for a $20 webcam at Wal*Mart. Not the best quality, but they're like really cheap cameras that are teathered to your PC. Plus, they do video. 



Wanderer said:


> <laugh> Tell me about it! The best solo pics I have are face-only, since I'm stuck using my little laptop camera. Natural light works best, so I took them outside. Problem is, if I angle the camera to look at my belly, the keyboard's in the way! Throw in the fact that a Vaio A-series isn't exactly easy to hold on to, and, well... given a choice between getting a good picture or keeping my computer in one piece, I think I'll keep the computer.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> ...


----------

